# MV Elly



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I have just discovered i have a relative at sea aboard the MV Elly. She is a greek owned Bulk carrier. Curently loading soya bean in New Orleans for China.
Can anyone point me in the direction of a picture please.
Thanks Billyboy


----------



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

This is the one, although it appears to be Panamanian registered?

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo-863909-ELLY
http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Gallery/Vessels/Elly-9164706.html?dir=0&sortby=rating

Voyage checks out as well:

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=357446000


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks a million Gadgee. great picture of here.
I will leave a few pints behind the counter for you mate.


----------

